
The Complexity of Human Computation: A Concrete Model [pdf] - Katydid
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1707/1707.01204.pdf
======
rch
Maybe change the url to:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.01204](https://arxiv.org/abs/1707.01204)

(this could be automatic for arxiv)

------
trhway
> 3.Short-term read-write memory is fast but tiny, typically storing 2 or 3
> chunks, each chunk being a pointer to some item such as a digit or number, a
> character or word, an image or music clip. In our model, unlike anything we
> find in the psychological literature, a chunk is a well-defined object, a
> pointer into memory.

they missed the 4 additional 5 bit registers - fingers and toes.

~~~
tzs
Add another bit for males, although state changes are slow enough that it
might not be too useful on most computations. Tongues and eyelids can also
provide some storage.

